# Time off work



## Shedden (Sep 28, 2016)

does anyone have experience of an unsympathetic employer? My 12 year old son was diagnosed on the 30th August this year with type 1 and I had a week off to cope with this new diagnosis. This week he has been very ill with tonsillitis and I have had Monday and Tuesday at home with him. The GP emphasises that I need to be at home to look after him given the risk of hypos or hypers but how do I get this message across to my manager. She is incredibly unsympathetic and asked me yesterday for a definitive date for my return to work. What are my rights and how do other parents cope? I have read about flexible working for carers but employers seem to be able to veto this quite easily. Can GPs sign you off at the same time. The whole situation is a nightmare and this will be a frequent problem.


----------



## Owen (Sep 28, 2016)

The modern day system is one that says you should have support, but in reality does not give it.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 28, 2016)

I think this is the sort of issue where a phone call to Diabetes UK Helpline would be useful - https://www.diabetes.org.uk/How_we_help/Talk-to-someone/ 0345 123 2399. Hope you find a way forward, and your son is feeling better.


----------

